# what lipos



## siggy99x (Dec 2, 2006)

What lipos and charger is everyone using thanks for your help


----------



## garacer08 (Jun 8, 2007)

We run Orion or Peak Racing 3200/3600/4800 Lipos and I personly use a ICE Charger for my charging needs. I absolutly love both the batteries and charger. We run all three batts in our 17.5 brushless class and the 3200 only in 21.5 brushless. I have heard that the SMC pack works very well also but I have not tried one yet.


----------



## siggy99x (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you just use one pack for the whole race day?


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

siggy99x said:


> Do you just use one pack for the whole race day?



Yep! Mine never leaves the racecar! We run the 3200 Carbon pack in our 21.5 class. If it was open I'd run the SMC 4000 or 5000 pack.


----------



## siggy99x (Dec 2, 2006)

What chargers are you guys using ? And what amps are you charging at thanks


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm using a Orion 4800 running a Novak 13.5 in a putman terminator racing dirt oval. Ran it all day with no problems, plenty of power. I use the Checkmate, it is already setup for this battery and most lipo's. Right now I wouldn't use anything else.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I use the ORION 3200's with the ORION charger... I run multiple classes most of the time, each car has it's own battery in it..and they stay there ALL DAY LONG.

5 minute racing, battery is usually recharged and ready to go in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## C43GO (Sep 26, 2007)

we run oval with a 21.5 and the orion 3200 the speeds are right on with 13.5 and NiMH. but don't forget to use a balancer once in a while.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

siggy99x said:


> What chargers are you guys using ? And what amps are you charging at thanks



Lipo GFX, 7 amps.


----------



## siggy99x (Dec 2, 2006)

I just got a Orion advantage


----------



## signman501 (Apr 10, 2006)

jdearhart said:


> Lipo GFX, 7 amps.


Why would you charge a lipo at almost 2c unless you don't have to pay for the battery? As much as they cost I don't think I care to burn them up charging them. I'm really not up to winning to cook my stuff.


----------



## gezer2u (Sep 25, 2001)

With the Orion/Peak lipos you can safely charge them At 2C. It does take away some battery life though.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

signman501 said:


> Why would you charge a lipo at almost 2c unless you don't have to pay for the battery? As much as they cost I don't think I care to burn them up charging them. I'm really not up to winning to cook my stuff.



They don't get hot. If you've followed any of the SMC thread on RC Tech, Danny at SMC is actually working on a lipo sack that is also a heater. Supposedly, they take a better charge and perform better when warm.

Oh, I do pay for them, or it, considering all I have is one.


----------

